# R8 style LED running lights



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

i found this on the UK TT fourm, i like the idea but i dont like where they are located. i think it would look great if the LEds were inside the turn signal lense. and you could somehow put anouther row of orange Leds that would only come on when you use the turn signal??
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/ttfo...94188


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: R8 style LED running lights (conman4287)*

those are similar to the lights on the RS6
I see one running around the town I work
he won Lotto..... it's sick I can spot him
literally like 1/2 mile away.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: R8 style LED running lights (exboy99)*

I was thinking in doing something like that, since I saw a passat here with the same setup . But like you said , I wanna do it inside the headlights.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3346273]




_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:36 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

install a clear lense in the turn signal housing, install led's, and alternate a few on the edges with ambers for turn signals.
anyone with some pcb and a soldering gun could rig it up.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Its cool. What I want is for my rear thin lights to only come on when I've got my parking lights on, instead of the whole rear cluster...Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Dolomite_TT (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

This is a very cool idea. Does anyone have an extra headlight/tail-light laying around? I need one to prototype this project. Either side would work.


----------



## Dolomite_TT (May 3, 2007)

*Re: R8 style LED running lights (conman4287)*

How about this?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

why do all that when you just buy em...
http://www.pogea-gmbh.com/csc_artic...wUMvHz&saSearch[category]=Audi+TT/Beleuchtung


_Modified by Krissrock at 8:09 PM 8/7/2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

I wanna see rear man


----------



## Dolomite_TT (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Working on it!


----------



## Dolomite_TT (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (Dolomite_TT)*

OK... I was thinking something like this.








Maybe not as many, not sure how to mount. What do you think?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Dolomite_TT)*

I mean like the your link's front blinker...I want only the rear strip lights to go on when the fronts do, without the main tailights


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*it's the S6 not an RS6......*

I think its great using the S6 lighting for inspiration
but it's not simply LED's spaced out.... you need to see them.
Seeing the little things in the S6 makes me appreciate
my Audi more knowing that they're still designing
really great cars that are original and lead the way.
you can kinda see here.....they've got individual reflectors... 










_Modified by exboy99 at 7:00 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: it's the S6 not an RS6...... (exboy99)*

This is a link to the company that makes the LED's for audi. im going to call them and see if they could rig somethng up for me. i dont think it would be to hard to just put a strip of white LEDs and a few orange ones inside the turn signal lense(with a clear lense, maybe even a smoked one) and rig up the white ones for day time running lights and the orange for turn signals. it would be way simpler than trying to make it curve like the R8's, and it would look pretty stock
http://www.lumileds.com/soluti...?id=1


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: R8 style LED running lights (Dolomite_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dolomite_TT* »_How about this?









i made it too busy, I think the idea of replacing the orange lens with a clear and putting leds behind will work very nice. I'm goingo to do it next week.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: R8 style LED running lights (1.8Tabamoura)*

Is the outside lense of TT headlights glued to the back piece? How much work is it to take apart these headlights?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: R8 style LED running lights (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_Is the outside lense of TT headlights glued to the back piece? How much work is it to take apart these headlights?

yes, just stick them in the oven on a low setting for 10-15mins, they will pull right apart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm having mixed opinions about them being in the lower grills.. looks good on the r8, s6, etc.. but idk about the TT.. its borderline neons/underglow..
althought it may look good to install LEDs in the headlight housing.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Clem-clone (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_install a clear lense in the turn signal housing, install led's, and alternate a few on the edges with ambers for turn signals.
anyone with some pcb and a soldering gun could rig it up.

It's not *that* easy.
i made those 'Angel eyes' and front turns for Pogea some 3 years ago.
It's not that easy


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Clem-clone)*

When i take my lights out to paint, i want to add LED turn signals. I also want to replace our crappy projectors with some S2000's


----------



## Dolomite_TT (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (Bazzy)*

Take some pictures and let us know how that goes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Bazzy)*

clem clones...do you have any pics of that on your car?


----------



## d.sully.VR6 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

is this possible on a mkiv jetta? preferably in the vents below the headlights like on the mkiv passat pictured in this thread


----------

